# simple corner shelf



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

One of my designs for a small corner shelf. Ash lumber at 11.5"x20"x.75". 

A little heavier than I would like but I really liked the grain on the ash board I had lying around.









And I hate sanding so pretty much what came out of the machine with a semi-dull 1/16" bit...rustic.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks nice, Oscar.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I like it too Oscar. Your ash board doesn't look like the ash I have on hand though. My ash has open pores which is one reason it takes stain well and looks good when ebonized. Your board looks closed grain more like maple or birch. Just checking. 4D


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Good eye. You are right. 

In my brain I remembered ordering ash but I went and looked it up, its beech. To my credit I ordered it 5 years ago and had a random board left over. I barely remember what I did yesterday.


----------

